# New coyote gun



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Gathered up some spare parts and decided to build me a 223 coyote gun going to test fire in the morning and get to work coming up with some loads









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you going to set it up for bottom land and hardwoods hunting since it’s hard to get over 100 yd line of sight in my area


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Chief. Keep us posted.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Chief


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice rifle....How'd she shoot ?


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Shot well i was happy with shelf garbage groups loading up some 55 grain spire points and vmax for a little testing tomorrow to see how well i can get it to shoot


----------



## Jerseyrifle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice setup, looks familiar!
The Speer Ballistitian spoke highly of the 50-55gr. Soft point bullets at 3500fps. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking calling gun have you thought about a smaller grain bullet I hand load 40 grain v-max for my Remington r-15 she loves them I push them hard with imr 8208 xbr


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I have thought about it but not sure how they will do with the 1:8 twist i would prefer to be able to shoot the 40 grain i do plan on getting a box and trying them out eventually


----------

